# 

## silesius

.

----------


## Elfir

Skoro twoja działka nie jest już ogródkiem działkowym to nie podlega ustawie o ogródkach działkowych.

jeśli twoja działka w MPZP jest działką rekreacyjną (lub WZ ją tak kwalifikuje), możesz postawić budynek rekreacji indywidualnej.

----------


## Elfir

ale nie są to ogródki. 

Ustawa o Rodzinnych ogródkach działkowych:
_Art. 2. Ilekroć w ustawie jest mowa o:
(...)
2) działce – należy przez to rozumieć podstawową jednostkę przestrzenną
rodzinnego ogrodu działkowego, której powierzchnia nie może przekraczać
500 m2
, służącą zaspokajaniu potrzeb działkowca i jego rodziny w zakresie
prowadzenia upraw ogrodniczych, wypoczynku i rekreacji;_

i dalej:
_Art. 27. 1. Ustanowienie prawa do działki następuje na podstawie umowy
dzierżawy działkowej.
2. Umowa, o której mowa w ust. 1, zawierana jest pomiędzy stowarzyszeniem
ogrodowym a pełnoletnią osobą fizyczną. (...)._

Twoja działka nie spełnia żadnego z powyższych.
Jest odrębną nieruchomością i jest większa.

----------


## Elfir

jak ma status grunty orne to nic nie postawisz. Musisz odrolnić albo wyłączyć z produkcji rolnej.

----------


## Elfir

altanę można postawić na działkach ROD, które są zorganizowane (co wyraźnie zaznacza ustawa) a nie na terenie przeznaczonym w studium na działki.
Czytasz przepisy wybiórczo.
Indywidualne działki w ROD nie mogą mieć wyodrębnionej KW. 

Masz działkę rolną o pow. 600 m2. 
Która wg. studium może zostać przeznaczona na zorganizowanie ROD lub można na niej coś uprawiać.
Jak chcesz postawić dom, wystąp o WZ, wyłącz z użytkowania rolniczego albo wnioskuj o zmianę studium.

----------


## ACCel

Nie widziałem pytania, ale patrząc po odpowiedziach, koleżanka wprowadza ludzi w błąd :no: 

Budowa budynku rekreacji indywidualnej na zgłoszenie nie wymaga warunków zabudowy. Budowa żadnej budowli na zgłoszenie (poza budynkiem jednorodzinnym w "uproszczonej" procedurze) nie wymaga warunków zabudowy.
Domek letniskowy, garaż, szambo, budynek gospodarczy itp zgłasza się bez konieczności posiadania warunków zabudowy. Nie ma też znaczenia studium uwarunkowań przestrzennych gminy.
Chyba że jest to teren z MPZP wtedy postępujemy zgodnie z MPZP.

W związku z tym nie ma problemu w budowie na terenach rolnych. W przypadku niższych kategorii gruntów (np IV) nie potrzeba też odrolnienia, bo zgodnie z przepisami, odrolnienie jest deklaratywne, starostwo co najwyżej potwierdza pieczątką na mapie, że "teren nie wymaga decyzji o odrolnieniu".

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

ACCel - niestety się mylisz ! zgodnie z Ustawą Prawo Budowlane :
" 6. Organ administracji architektoniczno-budowlanej wnosi sprzeciw, jeżeli: ...
2) budowa lub wykonywanie robót budowlanych objętych zgłoszeniem narusza ustalenia miejscowego planu zagospodarowania przestrzennego, decyzji o warunkach zabudowy, inne akty prawa miejscowego lub inne przepisy; "

tak więc : nie ma szans na realizację obiektu budowlanego np.w trybie zgłoszeniowym ( lub PNB ) w terenie nie objętym Planem Miejscowym lub Warunkami Zabudowy ! nie ma tu odstępstwa od przepisów

----------


## ACCel

Cóż, praktyka popiera moją interpretację, a ty interpretujesz to w złą stronę.
Osobiście zgłosiłem bez WZ na gruncie rolnym kl. IVb następujące budowle:
- budynek rekreacji indywidualnej do 35m2 (wybudowany)
- budynek gospodarczy
- szambo (zamontowane)
- garaż (w trakcie budowy)
Na wszystkie otrzymałem ze starostwa "zaświadczenie o nie wniesieniu sprzeciwu".
Na stronie Głównego Urzędu Nadzoru Budowlanego jest stosowna interpretacja, potwierdzającą że budowle na zgłoszenie nie wymagają WZ, ale nie mogę znaleźć teraz dokumentu źródłowego. Treść poniżej:
https://www.prawo.pl/biznes/gunb-opu...ia,152265.html

Dopiero jak zacząłem planować dom jednorodzinny to uzyskałem WZ.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

wg podanej treści :
" Reasumując, wymóg ustalenia warunków zabudowy w drodze decyzji może dotyczyć wyłącznie sytuacji, gdy planowana inwestycja będzie realizowana w trybie pozwolenia na budowę lub zgłoszenia "

ale zaciekawiłeś mnie ! spróbuje dogłębnie "rozgryźć" temat, choć trudno mi sobie wyobrazić np. budynku rekreacji indywidualnej, np. na środku pola ornego ( tj. z brakiem WZ, czy też wypisu z Planu Miejscowego )

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

... poza tym artykuł z " stan z dnia 18 sierpnia *2016 r.* "
" trochę " nie aktualny

----------


## ACCel

Trochę za mocno uciąłeś cytat:
"Reasumując, wymóg ustalenia warunków zabudowy w drodze decyzji może dotyczyć wyłącznie sytuacji, gdy planowana inwestycja będzie realizowana w trybie pozwolenia na budowę lub zgłoszenia, o którym mowa w art.* 29 ust. 1 pkt 1a*, 2b oraz 19a pr. bud."

art.29 ust. 1 pkt 1a, to budynki jednorodzinne "na zgłoszenie". Pozostałe to jakieś stacje trafo czy coś takiego.

Ostatnia gruba zmiana prawa budowlanego była chyba właśnie w 2016 roku, nie zmienia to faktu że ta interpretacja GUNB jest aktualna. Właśnie buduję garaż zgłoszony gdzieś w okolicy kwietnia 2020 r, bez WZ.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Ostatnia gruba zmiana prawa budowlanego była chyba właśnie w 2016 roku.


- Ustawa PB i Rozporządzenia wykonawcze, tak jak obserwuję, zmieniają się mniej / więcej rok do roku.
- to co miało miejsce rok temu, obecnie może być nieaktualne - każdorazowo należy to sprawdzać
- aktualna Ustawa znajduje się tutaj :
https://isap.sejm.gov.pl/isap.nsf/Do...WDU19940890414
( Tekst ujednolicony / 12.05.2020 )
- zaznaczone w Ustawie zmiany wchodzą 19.09.2020 r.

----------


## ACCel

No to wystarczy sobie sprawdzić, że wspomniany w tej interpretacji art. 30 ust. 4b ciagle odwołuje się do tego samego zestawu budowli, wskazanego aktualnie w art. 29 ust. 1, pkt 1-4.
Czyli spośród budowli na zgłoszenie, w dalszym ciągu tylko domy jednorodzinne na zgłoszenie i jakieś stacje trafo wymagają WZ.

Budynki rekreacji indywidualnej trafiły do art. 29 ust. 1, pkt 16

Więc wszystko to co napisałem w dalszym ciągu jest aktualne, nawet w kontekście zmian wchodzących w życie 19 września 2020.

----------

